

Hooked – Why Netflix and Amazon want your kids - ChrisArchitect
https://stories.californiasunday.com/2015-07-05/why-amazon-and-netflix-want-your-kids/

======
j_s
_According to the American Academy of Pediatrics, the average 8-year-old
spends eight hours a day — 56 hours per week — using electronic media such as
laptops, tablets, and smartphones._

Wow!

~~~
x5n1
7-8 tv

8-4 school

4-11 tv

~~~
maratd
Aside from the TV usage, going to sleep at 11 PM for an 8 year old is not
healthy. This 8 hour sleep bullshit is nonsense, children require
substantially more sleep.

~~~
hobarrera
8 hours is okay - for adults. infants need ~11 hours sleep to stay/grow
healthy.

~~~
maratd
Infants need closer to 16. Children need about 11. Adults range from 7 to 10.

Averages are useful for some things, but are unbelievably misleading with
others.

